# Riding a Cannondale Ebike without a battery?????



## Antonio (26 May 2020)

I have a cannondale synapse Neo 1 ebike. I have purchased a battery cover specific to this bike so that with the battery removed the battery compartment is covered and protected.
My question is .....Can I ride the bike without the battery in situ but with the cover protecting the mechanism? Would this do any damage?

Antonio


----------



## Specialeyes (26 May 2020)

Yes you can - it won't damage the bike or motor and will make the bike several Kg lighter


----------



## OllyB (4 Jun 2020)

Hello Antonio, I have the same bike and wondered about how to protect it if the battery is off the bike charging up, ie on tour and unable to get the actual bike to a charging point, where did you find the battery cover, sounds a good idea.


----------



## Antonio (4 Jun 2020)

Hi OllyB
When I bought the bike back in March I inquired from the Bike shop about a cover as I had heard/read somewhere that one was available. The shop didn't know and phoned the Cannondale rep up there and then. He said that he was unaware of one. So I started looking.
The only place I found was 
Westbrook Cycles
2 Market Place, 
Stokesley.
North Yorkshire TS9 5DG 
Tel 01642 710232
I have just had a look and cannot find it on their site. But that is probably me. Give them a ring in the morning but look on their site
Looking at my receipt the Product code is CAN- K3420940
I enclose a picture of it. I believe it only comes in a grey colour . Cost was £29.99 plus delivery £3.99 Total £33.98


----------



## OllyB (5 Jun 2020)

That’s brilliant, many thanks for your detailed response, I will look into trying to get one!


----------



## Antonio (5 Jun 2020)

All the best


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jun 2020)

Looks like they have it here - a bit pricey for a lump of plastic though https://www.cannondale-parts.de/Synapse-Neo-Battery-Cover/en


----------



## Antonio (5 Jun 2020)

Thanks Milkfloat
That site looks interesting. Hadn't seen it before . Might be useful in the future.
I would have preferred a black one but not to worry on that. This is more expensive. £40.00 plus delivery??? From Germany too ?


----------

